# Probleme mit xorg + hal + evdev

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe hier auf meinem Lenovo X200 Tablet ein 64-Bit Gentoo installiert. Ich möchte nun für x.org die Eingabegeräte via HAL verwenden.

Dazu habe ich xorg mit dem USE-Flag hal gebaut. Alle Inputsektionen aus der xorg.conf gelöscht und zwei *.fdi Dateien angelegt.

Das Problem ist nun, es funktionieren keine Umlaute mehr und es wird dauerhaft Numlock aktiviert, was auf einer Notebooktastatur stört.

Was kann ich hiergegen tun? Ein QWERTZ Layout ist jedoch geladen, da z.B. Y und Z nicht vertauscht sind...

```

X200T / # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

X200T / # cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">xorg</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

emerge --info

```

X200T / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9400_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Jan 2009 17:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d acpi alsa amd64 bzip2 crypt dbus dri ftp gif gnome gpm hal iconv imlib ipv6 javascript jpeg kde mmx mng mp3 multilib ncurses nls nptl offensive opengl pam png readline slang spell sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode xinerama zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## firefly

öhm wiso hast du 2 widersprüchliche *.fdi Dateien für die definition der Keyboard Einstellungen?

ich habe nur folgende *.fdi Datei für keyboard und die Umlaute funktionieren

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 
```

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm wiso hast du 2 widersprüchliche *.fdi Dateien für die definition der Keyboard Einstellungen?
> 
> ich habe nur folgende *.fdi Datei für keyboard und die Umlaute funktionieren
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hab jetzt die Datei so übernommen und die andere gelöscht. hal und xorg neugestartet, jedoch hilft es nicht. Beide Probleme sind immer noch da  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Meine schaut so aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

       <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

       <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Außerdem hab ich in dem Verzeichnis noch eine "10-keymap.fdi" rumliegen, k.A. ob die da  per default drinliegt.

Kann den Inhalt noch posten, wenns gebraucht wird.

(Ist schon lange her, dass ich das eingerichtet hab, drum kann ich das nimmer sagen...)

----------

## Max Steel

Meine schaut so aus:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Hier bekomme ich eine qwertz-Tastatur mit deutschem Layout. (irgendwie doppeltgemoppelt xD)

----------

## ConiKost

Hab jetzt eure Varianten mal ausprobiert, aber es will immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

Umlaute gehen einfach nicht. Es passiert nix, wenn ich die Drücke.

----------

## ConiKost

Das mit dem Numlock ist gelöst. Lag am Bios. Scheinbar muss die Option aktiv sein, dass der Numlock "synchronisiert" wird mit der internen und externen Tastatur. Dann wird der Numlock auch nicht mehr von xorg aktiviert.

Das Problem mit dem Umlauten besteht noch  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Ich hab in dem Ordner ja noch die 10-keymap.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- --> 

 <deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

   <device> 

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap"> 

       <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append> 

     </match> 

 

     <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys"> 

       <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge> 

 

       <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to 

            keyboard otherwise). --> 

       <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge> 

       <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" 

              string="Linux"> 

         <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge> 

       </match> 

 

       <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge> 

       <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge> 

     </match> 

   </device> 

 </deviceinfo>
```

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe jetzt etwas neues.

Scheinbar ist das ein PRoblem von FluxBox und SLiM (Login Manager).

Die beiden Programm sind nicht fähig, warum auch immer, Umlaute darzustellen. Besser gesagt, es passiert garnix. Beim drücken einer Umlauttaste wird einfach garnix dargestellt.

Ich habe jetzt testweise OpenBox und XDM installiert. Und siehe da, dort funktionieren alle Umlaute sofort.

Wo könnte also das Problem stecken?

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt etwas neues.
> 
> Scheinbar ist das ein PRoblem von FluxBox und SLiM (Login Manager).
> 
> Die beiden Programm sind nicht fähig, warum auch immer, Umlaute darzustellen. Besser gesagt, es passiert garnix. Beim drücken einer Umlauttaste wird einfach garnix dargestellt.
> ...

 

ich würde auf SLiM tippen, da ich kein probleme unter fluxbox mit der eingabe von umlauten habe.

Du könntest folgendes testen. Starte fluxbox über XDM wenn es dann geht, dann liegt es an SLiM.

Eventuell bekommst die Eingabe von Umlauten wieder, wenn du das Tastaturlayout unter X nachträglich mit folgendem Kommando neu setzt:

```
setxkbmap -model evdev -layout de -variant nodeadkeys
```

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Ich habe jetzt etwas neues.
> 
> Scheinbar ist das ein PRoblem von FluxBox und SLiM (Login Manager).
> 
> Die beiden Programm sind nicht fähig, warum auch immer, Umlaute darzustellen. Besser gesagt, es passiert garnix. Beim drücken einer Umlauttaste wird einfach garnix dargestellt.
> ...

 

Moin!

Starte FluxBox und XDM.

In XDM gehen wie erwartet Umlaute. In FluxBox gehen sie jedoch nicht. Beispiele sind halt z.B. fbrun, Umbennen der Arbeitsflächen oder anderes.

Führe ich nun zusätzlich setxkbmap aus, hilft es leider ebenfalls nicht. Es ist alles unverändert.

Also ist wohl SLiM nicht verantwortlich.

Was ich jetzt mal probiert habe: In Opera und PSI wiederrum gehen Umlaute. Das Problem scheint also irgendwie auf den Kern von FluxBox/SLiM zu beziehen. Ich bin echt ratlos.

[EDIT]

Welches FluxBox hast du? Ich nutze die 1.0 Version. Nutzt du vielleicht 1.1.x?

----------

## firefly

hmm scheint doch an fluxbox zu liegen, denn ich kann auch keine umlaute in fbrun eingeben. Da ich fluxbox nicht hauptsächlich nutze ist das mir nicht aufgefallen.

Und ich habe fluxbox 1.0 installiert.

----------

## firefly

So auch in der version fluxbox 1.1.1 funktionieren die eingaben von umlauten in fbrun und beim Umbenennen der Arbeitsflächen nicht. Aber Sie werden angezeigt, wenn der Name der Arbeitsfläche einen Umlaut enthält.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich danke dir für dein Testen!

Damit ist wohl klar, dass es einfach nicht geht... naja OpenBox gefällt mir aber auch ganz gut  :Very Happy: 

Das einzige, kann man xdm irgendwie schöner gestalten? Das sieht irgendwie so häßlich aus  :Razz: 

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Das einzige, kann man xdm irgendwie schöner gestalten? Das sieht irgendwie so häßlich aus 

 

siehe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308573 (suchworte: xdm theme  :Wink: )

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> So auch in der version fluxbox 1.1.1 funktionieren die eingaben von umlauten in fbrun und beim Umbenennen der Arbeitsflächen nicht. Aber Sie werden angezeigt, wenn der Name der Arbeitsfläche einen Umlaut enthält.

 

Zu 95% richtig. Ich habe eben auch mal getestet. fbrun kann Umlaute ausführen, nur werden sie nicht dargestellt, deutet also auf einen X-Fehler hin vermute ich jetzt.

Denn wenn ich fbrun nur so starte kann ich nicht mal Pfade voranstellen an denen sich eine Datei befindet um sie von dort zu starten.

Gehe ich jedoch hin und starte eine fbrun Session über Kommandoparameter kann ich alles eingeben was ich will und da selbst Umlaute.

Testbeispiel, ich kopiere meinen Lieblingseditor um mit neuem Namen z.B. äöü-edit in mein Home und starte diesen Editor dann über fbrun aus einem Terminal, führt fbrun alles aus was es auch unter X sollte.   :Idea: 

 *Quote:*   

> fbrun -fg black -bg white -text &HOME/äöü-edit -title "äöü-edit"

 

wird alles ausgeführt was dermaßen angegeben wurde. Der Fehler liegt möglicherweise in Kombination wie unsere Flags bei der Kompilierung gebraucht wurden. 

Useflag-fehler im Ebuild von Fluxbox oder gar bei X selbst?

Warum X selbst?

 *Quote:*   

> fbrun
> 
> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

 

Das passiert wenn ich fbrun ohne eine Eingabe einfach so beende. Ich tippe mal so auf X, denn vor Jahren hatte fbrun auch mal sauber funktioniert und mit X habe nicht nur ich zur Zeit zu kämpfen.

----------

## ConiKost

Naja, aber schau ma, SLiM funktioniert ja auch nicht! Dort sind ebenfalls Umlaute überhaupt nicht nutzbar.

Deswegen glaube ich jetzt mehr an etwas allgemeines irgendwie.

----------

## UTgamer

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Naja, aber schau ma, SLiM funktioniert ja auch nicht! Dort sind ebenfalls Umlaute überhaupt nicht nutzbar.
> 
> Deswegen glaube ich jetzt mehr an etwas allgemeines irgendwie.

 

Genau das glaube ich nämlich auch, bei mir bekomme ich Segfault unter X für idesk dem Iconmanager für fluxbox. Irgendetwas stimmt nicht mit X, um den nVidia-Treiber auszuschließen habe ich gestern meinen X-server mit dem eingebauten nv-Modul gestartet und siehe da, der Fehler ist identisch geblieben.

X ist zur Zeit broken, bei mir x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 und bei anderen xorg-server-1.5 oder Versionen 1.5.2, 1.6. Überall werden Fehler unter X gemeldet.

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem, dass unter Fbrun und Slim keine Umlaute schreibbar sind. Ich benutze Fluxbox-1.0.0-r2 und Slim-1.3.1-r1.

Seid ihr mit dieser Sache vielleicht schon etwas weiter gekommen?

@UTgamer

 *Quote:*   

> Genau das glaube ich nämlich auch, bei mir bekomme ich Segfault unter X für idesk dem Iconmanager für fluxbox. Irgendetwas stimmt nicht mit X, um den nVidia-Treiber auszuschließen habe ich gestern meinen X-server mit dem eingebauten nv-Modul gestartet und siehe da, der Fehler ist identisch geblieben.
> 
> X ist zur Zeit broken, bei mir x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 und bei anderen xorg-server-1.5 oder Versionen 1.5.2, 1.6. Überall werden Fehler unter X gemeldet.

 

Wegen des Idesk Problems gibt es diesen Bug-Report:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253619. Ich habe also imlib2 noch mal mit USE="-mmx" emerge imlib2 installiert und das Problem war erst einmal erledigt. Übrigens war dadurch ein Segfault mit Pypanel ebenfalls beseitigt  :Smile: 

Gruß

Pro_metheus

----------

## franzf

Ich kann im fbrun  Umlaute schreiben  :Razz: 

Aber mit Einschränkungen:

*) Wenn das erste Zeichen ein Umlaut ist, werden alle Umlaute auch angezeigt.

```
ö; fbrun -title ööö
```

*) Ist das erste Zeichen kein Umlaut, werden Umlaute beim Tippten NICHT angezeigt, aber beim Ausführen berücksichtigt.

im vorigen Beispiel würde man die ööö im titel sehen, während dem Commando eingeben aber nicht.

*) Prinzipiell wird der Cursor beim erfolgreichen (sprich mit grafischer Anzeige) Eingeben NICHT weitergesetzt!

Kann es sein, dass fbrun nur ASCII umsetzt, beim Anzeigen über X dann aber trotzdem eine Konvertierung in UTF8/ISO/etc stattfindet?

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Da ich auch immer mal wieder Fluxbox verwende, und fbrun alles andere als gut find, hab ich eh schon überlegt, mal selber was zu schreiben.

Ich würde PyQt4 verwenden. Wenn ihr das auch installiert habt, würd ich mich mal ransetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Pro_metheus wrote:*   

> Wegen des Idesk Problems gibt es diesen Bug-Report:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253619. Ich habe also imlib2 noch mal mit USE="-mmx" emerge imlib2 installiert und das Problem war erst einmal erledigt. Übrigens war dadurch ein Segfault mit Pypanel ebenfalls beseitigt 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Pro_metheus

 

Du bist mein Held. Nach jetzt einem Monat Zwangsabstinenz von Hintergrundbildern und Icons sieht mein Desktop wieder ansprechend aus. 

Leider hat X noch weitere Fehler, es läßt sich von TTY1-6 nicht mit Parametern starten, also "startx -- :3", es ignoriert die Zahl als Anweisung wobei dann gelegentlich X-Auth oder MIT-Cookie-Fehler auftreten.

Also X ist immer noch fehlerhaft. Meine letzte ~.xsession-errors war vom 28.November 2008, warum wird nicht mehr mitgeloggt?

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> // edit:
> 
> Da ich auch immer mal wieder Fluxbox verwende, und fbrun alles andere als gut find, hab ich eh schon überlegt, mal selber was zu schreiben.
> ...

 

Noch nicht, aber ließe sich installieren.

----------

## firefly

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Leider hat X noch weitere Fehler, es läßt sich von TTY1-6 nicht mit Parametern starten, also "startx -- :3", es ignoriert die Zahl als Anweisung wobei dann gelegentlich X-Auth oder MIT-Cookie-Fehler auftreten.
> 
> Also X ist immer noch fehlerhaft. Meine letzte ~.xsession-errors war vom 28.November 2008, warum wird nicht mehr mitgeloggt?

 

du könntest folgendes probieren, um festzustellen ob es wirklich an X liegt oder nicht.

versuche mal X wie folgt zu starten (das ist der befehl, welches normalerweise startx ausführt)

```
xinit ${HOME}/.xinitrc --  :3  -auth ${HOME}/.serverauth.31943 -deferglyphs 16
```

----------

## UTgamer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Leider hat X noch weitere Fehler, es läßt sich von TTY1-6 nicht mit Parametern starten, also "startx -- :3", es ignoriert die Zahl als Anweisung wobei dann gelegentlich X-Auth oder MIT-Cookie-Fehler auftreten.
> 
> Also X ist immer noch fehlerhaft. Meine letzte ~.xsession-errors war vom 28.November 2008, warum wird nicht mehr mitgeloggt? 
> 
> du könntest folgendes probieren, um festzustellen ob es wirklich an X liegt oder nicht.
> ...

 

OK habe ich ausprobiert.

Es wird keine .serverauth.* erstellt und die "-- :3" wird weiterhin ignoriert.

----------

## franzf

Hab jetzt einen runner in PyQt4 gebastelt.

http://www.alpine-art.de/files/apps/pyrunner-qt4.py

Beim Start ausführen. Danach per dbus anzeigen:

```
dbus-send --dest=org.runner.qt /org/runner/qt org.runner.qt.show
```

Also diesen Befehl auf den Shortcut (z.B. Alt+F2) legen

Ist schneller als jedesmal das executable zu laden und auszuführen.

*) Es werden die letzten Commands gespeichert (falls ein Ausführen erfolgreich war). Wer in ~/.config/PyRunner/QtRunner.conf den Key Session/MaxCommands hinzufügt, kann die maximale Anzahl der gespeicherten Commands begrenzen.

*) Es gibt Completion per PopUp.

*) Per KeyUp/KeyDown kann man durch die letzten Commands navigieren.

*) Zu guter letzt:

Da das closeEvent abgefangen wird, kann man nicht per klick auf "x" beenden. Das geht auch per dbus:

```
dbus-send --dest=org.runner.qt /org/runner/qt org.runner.qt.quit
```

Und das alles nur, weil fbrun Probleme mit Sonderzeichen hat  :Razz: 

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Merde :/

Fluxbox scheint alle laufenden Programme einfach nur zu killen... Drum wird am Ende der Sitzung auch nix gespeichert.

Habt ihr da nen Tip für mich? (Außer nen Timer laufen zu lassen und alle x Minuten zu speichern)

Unter kde klappt es.

// edit 2:

Ok, hab hier nen Link gefunden:

http://blog.sinequanon.net/2008/09/fluxbox-startup-and-shutdown-script/

Einfach den Befehl zum Beenden (*** org.runner.qt.quit) an der Stelle platzieren, wo im obigen Link das xmms2 stop steht. Dann wird der Runner ordnungsgemäß gestoppt, und die Settings (und damit die letzten Commands) gespeichert.

Wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Bitspyer

Kann es sein, das X11 mal wieder etwas komplizierter geworden ist?

Vor allem frage ich mich, warum 2 von meinen 3 Maschinen ohne Probleme laufen, mit xorg-1.5.3, keine erkennbaren Policies in /etc/hal/. Aber auf meiner neu aufgesetzten Maschine, da will irgendwie gar nix laufen!

X startet zwar, aber sofort verweigern Tastatur und Maus den Dienst. Das kanns doch eigentlich nicht sein.  :Sad: 

----------

